# xtreme custom sabilizers



## tomk09 (Apr 18, 2009)

i just bought an 11" stab off of these guys and it is definitely the best one I've shot so far. i shoot a slayer that is 36" ata so it can get kind of wobbly especially after shooting awhile but this stab, really got rid of that . it holds really nice and it looks sweet and it wont cost you an arm and a leg like some of the other top end stabs out there. check them out here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=836782


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

looks exactly like a posten slim jimz. so it probally is good.

i love the carbon fiber designed bars. they look really cool.


----------



## tomk09 (Apr 18, 2009)

yea there really light to


----------

